# Peeing straight after sex?



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Having been using clear blue monitor for the past 17cycles we have decided to stop using that & go by the old method even the fertility specialist did suggest stop using that!! Another issues I have is I always have to go for a pee before sex & straight after my bladder is a nightmare must pee 15-20times a day.  And to be fair i dont drink a lot no tea etc only soft drinks if needs be! So thinking maybe that does have an issue impact on why Im ttc may sound silly but some times it's the obvious things!!! Next visit to the specialist in aug for more chats no doubt!! Think I am just having a moody rant as I have just come on women hay!!!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Lisa thats an awful lotta pee hun, I would ask your gp for a scan just to ensure that there is no undue pressure being put on your bladder, I know fibroids and cysts can put a lot of pressure on the bladder - don't want to worry you, but you need to rule these things out.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Peeing straight after is a natural mechanism t prevent urine infections by flushing out any germs that might travel up.

Are you also drinking excessively? Is it lots of pee everytime?

You do need checking over.


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks ladies to be fair I am lucky if I drink a litre of water a day don't touch tea/coffee etc! Will see if I can get in to see the gp mind you that's a 3 week lead time lol


----------

